# HP printer



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a Hewlett Packer 1100 printer. I want to hook it up to my Dell computer. The printer has one of those connection cords that has the large multi pin connectors but the computer only has the small female connectors. I don't know what there are called but it seems all devices come with them now. Is there anyway to connect this printer to my computer. I got the printer from my workplace when it closed and it came with two new ink cartridges so I hope ther is some way that I can use it.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

lostspring said:


> I have a Hewlett Packer 1100 printer. I want to hook it up to my Dell computer. The printer has one of those connection cords that has the large multi pin connectors but the computer only has the small female connectors. I don't know what there are called but it seems all devices come with them now. Is there anyway to connect this printer to my computer. I got the printer from my workplace when it closed and it came with two new ink cartridges so I hope ther is some way that I can use it.
> Thanks for any help.


Looks like this is what you have.









Now this is what you need a Parallel/IEEE 1284 to USB. Then it will work on your computer


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

lostspring said:


> the computer only has the small female connectors. I don't know what there are called but it seems all devices come with them now.


I think you mean USB ports, but you're going to have to make sure of that before continuing.

If it is USB, you can use an adapter cable like what 'arabian knight' suggested, except I think that printer has the mini parallel port (C-type connector), not the standard size Centronics connector like that cable is made for. Again, you'll need to be sure of what you have before proceeding.

So I think you need a USB to parallel adapter cable that ends in a DB25, not a Centronics connector, like this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400310393753

There are cheaper ones available, but it's very important that the adapter supports your operating system, and you didn't tell us what OS you have. This one says it supports Windows up to Vista, as well as Mac and Linux.

Then you'll need a cable to go from the DB25 to the mini Centronics that (I think) your printer has, like this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150752784136

That should do it; but again, you need to make sure of what ports you're working with, because you can see what you have, and we can't.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I think you mean USB ports, but you're going to have to make sure of that before continuing.
> 
> If it is USB, you can use an adapter cable like what 'arabian knight' suggested, except I think that printer has the mini parallel port (C-type connector), not the standard size Centronics connector like that cable is made for. Again, you'll need to be sure of what you have before proceeding.
> 
> ...


According to the specs it looks like this is what this printer has.
*



Interfaces and Connectivity	High-speed bidirectional IEEE 1284 compliant parallel port (C-type connector) with cable included in the box

Click to expand...

*http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=bpl05920&prodSeriesId=25470


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok I'm confused now. I ordered the one that AK reccomended and the large end is way to big to connect to the printer. I just came back to this and see that BW has also answered my question.
If I understand this correctly then I need to order another cable that will connect to the cable that I just got or do I need to order two more cables. LOL nothing in life is simple is it.
I am running XP as my operarating system.

Thanks for your help.

Tom


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

lostspring said:


> Ok I'm confused now. I ordered the one that AK reccomended and the large end is way to big to connect to the printer. I just came back to this and see that BW has also answered my question.


If you turn on email notification, you don't have to depend on coming back to look at the thread to see if there are any new replies.



> If I understand this correctly then I need to order another cable that will connect to the cable that I just got or do I need to order two more cables.


The two cables is probably the best solution. In a quick look on Ebay, I don't see any Centronics to mini-Centronics cables, only adapters; and you don't really want to hang that much weight off that tiny little connector.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I think you mean USB ports, but you're going to have to make sure of that before continuing.
> 
> If it is USB, you can use an adapter cable like what 'arabian knight' suggested, except I think that printer has the mini parallel port (C-type connector), not the standard size Centronics connector like that cable is made for. Again, you'll need to be sure of what you have before proceeding.
> 
> ...


So then, these are the two cables that I need to order?
Sorry for being dense about this


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

lostspring said:


> So then, these are the two cables that I need to order?


Near as I can tell from here, yes. But I can't overstate the importance of YOU making sure of what ports you have on each end before you order anything. You can see what you have, and we can't. Alternatively, if it's easier for you to just order them and take a (small) chance, that works too.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I think you mean USB ports, but you're going to have to make sure of that before continuing.
> 
> If it is USB, you can use an adapter cable like what 'arabian knight' suggested, except I think that printer has the mini parallel port (C-type connector), not the standard size Centronics connector like that cable is made for. Again, you'll need to be sure of what you have before proceeding.
> 
> ...


This is what I did. It worked perfectly. Thanks for your help.


----------

